# wobble bolts to fit 5x114.3 wheels



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

I was looking at getting some 5x114.3 wheels and running some wobble bolts to fit my 5x112 pattern. However, I was unsure about the length of the wobble bolts As i know that there are extended bolts avaliable for the 5x112 bolt patterns. In all I'm trying to run them on a wheel that is wider than oem specs I'm looking at 18x9 et 30 18x10 et25. TIA!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

If they are the same bolt diameter the length is probably the same as your stock bolts. But I don't know how you can be sure until you get the new wheels - then you measure the difference using the stock bolt. Have you asked the seller what bolts they require?


----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

dennisgli said:


> If they are the same bolt diameter the length is probably the same as your stock bolts. But I don't know how you can be sure until you get the new wheels - then you measure the difference using the stock bolt. Have you asked the seller what bolts they require?


No, not as yet just trying to do some research on weather or not I should buy them and use wobble bolts or have them re-drilled to 5x112. I'm only asking because I have 5x112 wheels now that are 9.5 wide 35 offset that require extended bolts and comparing them to the ecs wobble bolts I'm assuming look to only clear wheels that are not too aggressive.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

if you can get them redrilled do it 

wobble bolts only come in one length (i think i havent seen any longer ones anyway)

also width and offset have no effect on the length of the bolts the depth of the mounting surface (how thick the pad is vs how deep the holes for the lugs are) is what has to do with bolt length


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Wobble bolts generally come in 1 length. Check out ecstuning and look at the specs. If you aren't running spacers, you dont need longer bolts. The wheels being wider than stock has nothing to do with the bolt length. Wider wheels than stock just means that they are going to poke out more.


----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> Wobble bolts generally come in 1 length. Check out ecstuning and look at the specs. If you aren't running spacers, you dont need longer bolts. The wheels being wider than stock has nothing to do with the bolt length. Wider wheels than stock just means that they are going to poke out more.


very true yeah I did some research on it I'm going to buy some 5x114.3 wheels and just order some wobble bolts. I believe that would be the cheaper and best way to do it.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Im not entirely sure wobble bolts work on the modern VW 5x112 as the bolts need to be 14mm and most 5x114.3 wheels holes are drilled for 12mm lugs. Wouldnt it be too small of a hole to even installed the VW 14mm through a 5x114 wheel? It would theoretically work on a Mercedes as they still use a 12mm bolts....


----------

